

Ask HN: Best Programming Language for making an algorithm concurrent? - danielcampos

I am working on a new project that at its core is speeding up an algorithm that can do most of its processing in a concurrent way. Initially the system will just be a command line tool and if the speed is sufficient, become a web. What languages do people recommend and why? Erlang? F#? Etc?
======
valarauca1
The best programming language is the one you know best. Or the one you want to
know best. Grouping you knowledge in a single language will make you more
productive with it, and allow future projects to be completed faster.

Yes it ignores a certain amount of style, and crowd following. But you'll grow
as a developer, and be more productive :)

